# Is it legal?



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone here is aware of any sources on the web regarding the legality of particular fish in particular states.

The reason I ask is because I am told that the LFS have a somewhat limited selection due to state restrictions. I know I could probably contact Me Dept of Fisheries, but I would like to be able to compare to neighboring states without having to go through each states particular bureau.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

I have never found anything close. Plus the restriction are constantly in flux so I wouldn't trust the a state by state national list to be up to date.

Yeah, you have some weird restrictions, my sympathies.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

They`re only restricted on selling endangered or neusience fish ( piranahs,snakeheads etc. ) Most LFS have one seller they get from and are limited only by the stock that seller has. Check Aquabid if there`s anything special you want. Go to Aquabids Cafe forum and post a wanted thread.:mrgreen: Or just email Pete or Sue Mang .


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

and usually the fish & game for each state will have a web site with that informatin available ... google is your friend

http://www.maine.gov/ifw/

and if you can't find it ... they have a "contact us" section and they should be able to send you a link


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Since only a few fish are regulated, that is no excuse for a crappy selection at your local shops.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

exactly TOS...you live in maine...your LFS's selection is only limited to the amount of money the owner wants to spend to stock his store..


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

true ... I don't even think the piranha are regulated as the local waters get WAY too cold for them to survive. As long as your water-ways get cold enough for the fish not to be able to survive a full season they're usually not regulated. Down here in Texas where I'm stationed right not if you even say piranha they start rattlein the cuffs LOL. the same with any of the snakehead variaties and a few other highly predatory fish.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

It's not just one store that has a poor selection, it 's all of them. Petco, Petsmart, Walmart, and the independents. They all carry the same fish. 

I have already been to the state fish and game site, which was of little use in this case.

I have heard the "heavily regulated' story in more than place. When I visit my folks in MA the stores have so many fish that I have only heard of. They do sometimes do things a little ass backwards here...........


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't fish shop in ME but some years back I know they went on a spree of banning aquatics. This despite how impossible it would be for most of the stuff to live in local waters. MA actually did a similar thing but repealed a lot of the silliest banned fish. 

I was going to NH to get white clouds to smuggle back... oooooo, white clouds, dangerous predator which will outcompete our precious game fish. They are snacks for the bluegills, not much else.

One of ME's tourism draws is fishing for NATIVE fish. After the yellow perch (is that the right invasive mrmoby?) catastrophe they sort of overreacted.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

One of the best ways to tell is to go to a site such as liveaquaria.com. There are certain fish they cannot ship to certain states. Its very likely that if your state isn't listed (I didn't see any fish not being shipped to Maine), its not banned and is just an excuse for them not to import more of a variety.


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

It is my experience that you get better selections in more upscale markets. I live in what might be called just beyond the NYC suburbs, about 90 miles away.
This area generally is run down, however there are exceptions for a small percentage. One thing you don't see much of is middle class... The stores reflect it. We have no bookstore, the only bookstore fis over 20 miles away, toward the wealthier suburbs. The LFS store I shop at is tiny and also in that general direction.
Now if I go to visit relatives or friends in places like Bergen County, NJ where the median income ranks 21st of all counties in the USA http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery;jsessionid=1rulfokcw0n7d?tname=highest-income-counties-in-the-united-states&sbid=lc10a
One can find an amazing selection of goods, fish included.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

All I know is that nuttin' is legal in maine, each state under there site should have an ''Unresticted Species'' which tells which fish, frogs,and reptiles in that state


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

The owner of one of our LFSs said his customers usually come in asking for platies,mollies , goldfish and guppies. He said anything else sold is usually because someone lets him stock their tank.
The owner of another one said she only stocks the basics in fish and supplies because there`s no demand for the better goodies. I had to order Seachem`s Flourish Excel, CopperSafe and other things ( My basics ) online. I can`t even find loaches within 30 miles of me ,then it`s a hit or miss thing.
Thank God for Bigals and the Mangs.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

violet said:


> I don't fish shop in ME but some years back I know they went on a spree of banning aquatics. This despite how impossible it would be for most of the stuff to live in local waters. MA actually did a similar thing but repealed a lot of the silliest banned fish.
> 
> I was going to NH to get white clouds to smuggle back... oooooo, white clouds, dangerous predator which will outcompete our precious game fish. They are snacks for the bluegills, not much else.
> 
> One of ME's tourism draws is fishing for NATIVE fish. After the yellow perch (is that the right invasive mrmoby?) catastrophe they sort of overreacted.



Yeah, they are really uptight about game fish. Beleive it or not, both small and large mouth bass are considered invasive in most of the areas in which they are found. Northern Pike are public enemy number one right now. That and milfoil.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

So is the only GOOD fish a trout? Fully wild, not farmed of course.

I have friends in the Great North Woods between Moosehead & Millenocket, around the Roach Ponds. Kokajo? The fishing sucks. You can't go for a walk without tripping over a moose but it's hard to catch a fish. Even a junk fish.

I dunno, kind of seems like the horse is out of the barn and shutting the door won't get it back.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> It's not just one store that has a poor selection, it 's all of them. Petco, Petsmart, Walmart, and the independents. They all carry the same fish.
> 
> I have already been to the state fish and game site, which was of little use in this case.
> 
> I have heard the "heavily regulated' story in more than place. When I visit my folks in MA the stores have so many fish that I have only heard of. They do sometimes do things a little ass backwards here...........


All of your "chain stores" are regulated by the head corperation as to what they can bring in. Walmart, petco. petsmart, pets plus, superpets, ect all fall into this category. They order from 1 distributor in mass quantities and distribute from there to all of their affiliate stores (much like a local wholesaler would) so they are limited by what the corperate gets in. They do this to lower their cost for the product. 

As far as the mom & pop stores are concerned, they are only limited by who they choose to order fish in from and any state laws that come into play as far as imports for "live tropical fish" most states have a short list at best on what can't be imported. Basically it's left up to what they can afford and what they care to carry and get in.


----------



## Nippyfish (Apr 25, 2006)

LOL, the moment I read that you lived in a restricted state I knew you were talking about Maine. I hear a lot of Mainers complain (and rightly so) about the restrictions. I have also heard of nasty fines hitting folks with ponds... just recently actually. 
-Christie
PS. Nice avatar... go Pats!


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

I love the Pats so much... pitiful when you get excited about mini camps.

Doesn't Maine have those signs saying "Maine, the way life should be" or something like that. Don't get me wrong, I really do LOVE Maine but I don't know if I could live there.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I love living here........I grew up in MA....but that doesn't mean that things aren't ass backwards here sometime. Are you in MA violet?


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, but I don't know why. We have our own dumb rules. Have you heard about the *Great Fluffernutter Debate*? (a regional delicacy)

In the late 90s I spent enough time in ME to be considered a resident but never made it official. Seems different now. But still, there is no place like Maine. I'm imagining how when you continue to drive north you pass into the forests where the Balsam firs begin and the air smells different.  *sigh* Of course I have had more close encounters with the grim reaper there than anywhere else...  State motto should be *Maine, it's no place for sissies* LOL!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

LOL The fluffernutter debate may be regional (I followed the developments online) but the fluffernutter isn't. Its nationwide. I grew up on them in Texas and had them in Arizona, California, Hawaii and Wisconsin.


----------



## Nippyfish (Apr 25, 2006)

I must have missed the memo. I'm from MA too and have never heard of the fluffernutter debate.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.townonline.com/medford/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=526453&format=

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13445850/

http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/politicsBlog/?p=151


----------

